
Disney takes full control of Hulu in deal with Comcast - stedaniels
https://www.engadget.com/2019/05/14/disney-comcast-hulu-ownership-deal/
======
halfmatthalfcat
Biggest takeaway from me in the article is NBC gets $500MM/year for its
content catalog...WOW

------
mimixco
Hulu will become a "feature" of Disney+.

